# All Rockford Fosgate Amplifiers have Punch EQ that can NOT be turned off



## ChrisB

I've heard it many times and even believed it myself when others said that Rockford Fosgate Amplifiers had a built-in EQ that couldn't be turned off. Well, after obtaining my M-Audio USB MobilePre I decided to put that myth to the test.

Here is the reading on an older Rockford Fosgate Power 351s:









Here is a reading on a 25 to Life Punch 150:









One of the things that I am failing to see is a bump at 45 Hz and 12 kHz. Myth busted or not?


----------



## subwoofery

he he... Nice one  

Kelvin


----------



## asawendo

I think we have the answer....


----------



## cleansoundz

My punch 240.4 also has a ruler flat signal.


----------



## Chaos

It's true that there is no "off" button for the Punch EQ, but it can be theoretically turned down to 0 db of "boost" at the target freq.

I'm not really convinced if a bypass circuit would be an improvement or not - it sounds like a good idea, but altering the signal path at all may cause more harm than good.


----------



## cleansoundz

The eq boost on my T400-4 is very slight, not to the extremes that most would think. The T400-4 in my opinion is very very clean and reminds me of my old PPI PCX 480. Over time I have found the eq boost to be very benefical. My Audiocontrol 3.2 allows me to turn down the treble boost very quickly.


----------



## 24th-Alchemist

I say myth *not* busted b/c the amps that are purported to have EQ that cannot be turned off are the punch and power series that are current as of 2011 (e.g. P400-4 or T400-4 and similar class A/B; not sure about the new digital classes).

I believe earlier amps ending with those contemporary with the P450.4 era had EQ that could not be "defeated" (meaning bypassed), but which could at least be set to "0" such that the end result was an essentially flat frequency response as is shown above.


----------



## ChrisB

I was led to believe that this was the atypical response of ALL Rockford Fosgate amplifiers:










It would appear that they can be flat.


----------



## ryan s

ChrisB said:


> I was led to believe that this was the atypical response of ALL Rockford Fosgate amplifiers:
> 
> It would appear that they can be flat.


ALL of them, no.

If there was a true/false statement in an exam that said "All Rockford Fosgate Amplifiers have Punch EQ that can NOT be turned off" you would mark it false because "all" is false. That said, there are still bunches that DO have it.

Because...


24th-Alchemist said:


> I say myth *not* busted b/c the amps that are purported to have EQ that cannot be turned off are the punch and power series that are current as of 2011 (e.g. P400-4 or T400-4 and similar class A/B; not sure about the new digital classes).
> 
> I believe earlier amps ending with those contemporary with the P450.4 era had EQ that could not be "defeated" (meaning bypassed), but which could at least be set to "0" such that the end result was an essentially flat frequency response as is shown above.


This is correct. RF still lists the Punch EQ on their site for a bunch of current amps, and they say it's either applied to the low pass (50Hz bump) or high pass (12kHz bump) or when the XO section is flat (both 50 and 12000Hz bumps).


----------



## envisionelec

ChrisB said:


> I was led to believe that this was the atypical response of ALL Rockford Fosgate amplifiers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would appear that they can be flat.


Check your scaling, please.  You might find it...or not.


----------

